# Ringo Starr turns 70



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes it's true. July 7th is his birthday and he'll be performing with his All Starr band in New York at Radio City Music Hall that evening. So what does he want for his birthday? He explains it in a New York Times article: http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/06/arts/music/06ringo.html?_r=2 Be ready at noon. 
Peace and Love. ;o)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I saw Ringo with his All Starr Band years ago--and he kept asking the crowd--"What's my name?"
Of course that lead to jokes about too much drug use damaging his memory--but hopefully he ages well, and doesn't need to ask that question for real--and I hope that for all of you as well.

Happy Birthday Ringo.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

he's already got ozzy beat - hahahahaha


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow I didn't know that till I tuned into this thread. Strangely enough for the 1st time in a long time I have been listening to the Beatles playlist non stop this morning. Cue the Twighlight Zone soundtrack... Happy B-Day Ringo and many more!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to see Muddy Waters (with Bob Margolin and Pinetop Perkins) at Hamilton Place back in '78 or so. And what I remember most about that show was walking away thinking "Hell, being that age ain't half bad. That guy's got _cojones_, baby. Moxie. Fire in the belly."

And as our rock heroes add another decade here and there, we can stop looking at those folks still on tour and asking "Are they still doing it?", and start thinking "There is NO limit to how long you can rock, if you knew how to rock in the first place."


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Ringo......

If you're reading this, Happy Birthday.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I was fortunate enough to see Muddy Waters (with Bob Margolin and Pinetop Perkins) at Hamilton Place back in '78 or so. And what I remember most about that show was walking away thinking "Hell, being that age ain't half bad. That guy's got _cojones_, baby. Moxie. Fire in the belly."
> 
> And as our rock heroes add another decade here and there, we can stop looking at those folks still on tour and asking "Are they still doing it?", and start thinking "There is NO limit to how long you can rock, if you knew how to rock in the first place."


Exactly. In the NY Times article he mentions that his new hero is B.B. King and he mentions "B. B. is still playing, even though he is sitting down now." I hope both of them, and many others, continue playing and recording for a long time to come.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

BTW for those who haven't seen it yet, Ringo had a very special "surprise" guest on at the very end of the show performing something from the "White Album" with him. Check it out: The Daily What:rockon:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool vid.

What's that guitar Joe Walsh is playing?

You don't really get a good look at it.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

zontar said:


> Cool vid.
> 
> What's that guitar Joe Walsh is playing?
> 
> You don't really get a good look at it.


Yeah it's hard to tell. It looks like it might be a Fender Esquire or some variation of it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> Yeah it's hard to tell. It looks like it might be a Fender Esquire or some variation of it.


I don't think it's an Esquire--it almost looks Jaguar/Jazzmaster shaped--but not quite.


----------

